# 3 months driving license period after landing



## hazra (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,

Can anybody please advise if the 3 months period allowed to immigrants having foreign driving licenses is counted from the date of landing or otherwise ??? I have done the landing a couple of months back and returned in only a week's time. I will move permanently sometime this year. Does that mean I wont be allowed to drive when I will land again ? 

I think majority of people are doing the landing temporarily and then return after some time, hence my case would be similar to a lot of other cases. Can anyone share their opinion ? _shel would be most welcome to respond here. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you were granted offshore, it's from the first time your feet touch Australian soil. So if you went before, your clock started ticking back then

I researched that very well. 

1- Majority of people doing "landing" and go back is none of their business, and legally speaking, the "landing" trip is no different than any other entry to Australia on your PR

2- Driving without a licence is a huge offence, don't even think of doing it

3- It's 3 months everywhere except VIC where it's 6 months

4- I am in the same boat as yours


----------



## hazra (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks TheExpatriate for your quick response.

What do you than plan to do ? I would be relocating to Brisbane where I thought life without a car would be very tough. Any research on getting the aussie DL quickly upon migration ?






TheExpatriate said:


> If you were granted offshore, it's from the first time your feet touch Australian soil. So if you went before, your clock started ticking back then
> 
> I researched that very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have a valid overseas license, then you can go for a written road rules test and practical driving test to get the driver licence. Atleast a month's time, depending upon how quickly you get settled down after find a place to stay.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Make sure that your overseas license, if not in English, is translated to english from a translator approved by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI).


----------



## ninjusto (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone knows if I can use my Lebanese driving license to drive in Australia for the temporary period? If so, do I have to translate it? (It's in Arabic)


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

As a PR holder, can we drive in OZ on international driving license (either from UAE or Pakistan) once we permanently land ?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

you can drive using your overseas licence for 3 or 6 months, from date of first entry,depending upon the state. If it is not in english, you need to have a valid translation in English or international driving permit.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ninjusto said:


> Anyone knows if I can use my Lebanese driving license to drive in Australia for the temporary period? If so, do I have to translate it? (It's in Arabic)


yes, and yes. and it has to be by a NAATI-certified Arabic-to-English translator


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> As a PR holder, can we drive in OZ on international driving license (either from UAE or Pakistan) once we permanently land ?


it counts from the first time you enter on the PR.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> If you were granted offshore, it's from the first time your feet touch Australian soil. So if you went before, your clock started ticking back then
> 
> I researched that very well.
> 
> ...



I can find this statement on their website

"If you’re a permanent Australian resident, or hold a permanent visa under the Commonwealth Migration Act 1958, and you intend to stay in NSW, you are not considered to be a visitor. As such, you are allowed to drive in NSW on a current overseas licence for a maximum of three months. After that, you will need to apply for a NSW licence to continue driving or riding."

So does not clarify whether its after initial entry or when we are fully settling in. Probably good idea to check with them as even for customs they make some exceptions to the people who are moving permanently. Could be possible that 3 months after whatever date is based on their discretion.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> I can find this statement on their website
> 
> "If you’re a permanent Australian resident, or hold a permanent visa under the Commonwealth Migration Act 1958, and you intend to stay in NSW, you are not considered to be a visitor. As such, you are allowed to drive in NSW on a current overseas licence for a maximum of three months. After that, you will need to apply for a NSW licence to continue driving or riding."
> 
> So does not clarify whether its after initial entry or when we are fully settling in. Probably good idea to check with them as even for customs they make some exceptions to the people who are moving permanently. Could be possible that 3 months after whatever date is based on their discretion.


I did already, I called them, and they told me the same rule as VicRoads applies (three months from first entry on a the PR for offshore grantees, three months from grant date for onshore grantees)


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

In victoria, they didn't allow me. Even I returned to my native country after initial period and came back permanently after 6 months. So I had to go through the process and obtained the Victoria licence. No exception whatsoever. It starts from the entry date.
No harm in checking in NSW.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I checked already, same as VIC


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

louisam said:


> Make sure that your overseas license, if not in English, is translated to english from a translator approved by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI).


Dear louisam,

Overseas license means any Driving license issued by local/State/federal government (For me: India Driving License(Tamil Nadu))

or does it require :International Driving license.


So Overseas license is valid for first 3 months. But after landing ? or PR grant....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear louisam,
> 
> Overseas license means any Driving license issued by local/State/federal government (For me: India Driving License(Tamil Nadu))
> 
> ...


IDL not required, overseas licence (or overseas licence accompanied by official translation to English) are sufficient


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> I did already, I called them, and they told me the same rule as VicRoads applies (three months from first entry on a the PR for offshore grantees, three months from grant date for onshore grantees)


Oh, not a good news at all


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Your tamil nadu license is fine as long as it is in English. I used my Bangalore RTO issued license when I was here during my initial entry period. 

But I know few people who had problems because the license was in book format and nobody could make out which language it was written 

If it is in laminated format and readable then fine. If you are moving permanently and planning to take an Australian licence, then get a RTO letter confirming it as original as it could be asked during the phase when you apply for a licence here. Most of the offices in Victoria are allowing iNdian licenses in laminated format without the letter. So to be on a safer side people carry that from India.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> IDL not required, overseas licence (or overseas licence accompanied by official translation to English) are sufficient


Thanks dear Expatriate.....



louisam said:


> Your tamil nadu license is fine as long as it is in English. I used my Bangalore RTO issued license when I was here during my initial entry period.
> 
> But I know few people who had problems because the license was in book format and nobody could make out which language it was written
> 
> If it is in laminated format and readable then fine. If you are moving permanently and planning to take an Australian licence, then get a RTO letter confirming it as original as it could be asked during the phase when you apply for a licence here. Most of the offices in Victoria are allowing iNdian licenses in laminated format without the letter. So to be on a safer side people carry that from India.


Thanks Dear louisam,

Will get the RTO letter stating it is a original one.... Not aware of this earlier. :clap2:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

better get the plastic card one


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks dear Expatriate.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Expatriate mentioned having a laminated one helps.

Go through the below links.

Gives you and idea about he process involved. I have chip based licence from India and was not required to produce any letter. Confirming with the Road authority of the state you are migrating to is the best option, if in doubt. Because once you land, it is not possible to run around for these things as we have more pressing issues at that time.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/153106-driving-license-issues-aus.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/630802-driving-license-victoria.html


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it mandatory to obtain an Australian driving license of a particular state within the first 3 months of landing, during which our overseas license is still valid? What happens if we apply for a license after 3 months?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Is it mandatory to obtain an Australian driving license of a particular state within the first 3 months of landing, during which our overseas license is still valid? What happens if we apply for a license after 3 months?


not mandatory ...... however once your 3 months (or 6 in VIC) finish, you cannot drive unless you have OBTAINED (not just applied for) a local licence.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Is it mandatory to obtain an Australian driving license of a particular state within the first 3 months of landing, during which our overseas license is still valid? What happens if we apply for a license after 3 months?


 You can apply even after 3 years. Not mandatory. But after 3 months ( or 6 depending upon the state) you cannot drive on your own. Because as a PR holder your overseas license is allowed only till that time.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> You can apply even after 3 years. Not mandatory. But after 3 months ( or 6 depending upon the state) you cannot drive on your own. Because as a PR holder your overseas license is allowed only till that time.


I can see you are from India as well. Do you have any idea about the relative difficulty of the driving test in Australia, compared to that in India? I have been driving in India for over 5 years now, and I'm a reasonably good driver. But I checked out some sites and also the official site, and it seem like even the smallest of errors, which are not even remotely dangerous, are enough to fail the driving test. Is this true? In short...is it necessary to be an absolutely perfect driver to be able to obtain a driving license in Australia?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I can see you are from India as well. Do you have any idea about the relative difficulty of the driving test in Australia, compared to that in India? I have been driving in India for over 5 years now, and I'm a reasonably good driver. But I checked out some sites and also the official site, and it seem like even the smallest of errors, which are not even remotely dangerous, are enough to fail the driving test. Is this true? In short...is it necessary to be an absolutely perfect driver to be able to obtain a driving license in Australia?


I had driven 11 years before moving to the UAE, failed the test twice here

Morale of the story, driving for 5 or 10 or 20 years in a country like India or Egypt is actually a downside, you are used to the chaos and driving without many of the rules in developed countries


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I had driven 11 years before moving to the UAE, failed the test twice here
> 
> Morale of the story, driving for 5 or 10 or 20 years in a country like India or Egypt is actually a downside, you are used to the chaos and driving without many of the rules in developed countries


So does it help to take driving lessons in Australia, before appearing for the test?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> So does it help to take driving lessons in Australia, before appearing for the test?




Definitely


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Definitely


Then I guess that's what I should do. I won't be moving to OZ for at least another 6 months, because I just got a Visa invite and am yet to apply for the Visa. I don't mind taking lessons, as long as it avoids the frustration of going through repeated failed attempts.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I can see you are from India as well. Do you have any idea about the relative difficulty of the driving test in Australia, compared to that in India? I have been driving in India for over 5 years now, and I'm a reasonably good driver. But I checked out some sites and also the official site, and it seem like even the smallest of errors, which are not even remotely dangerous, are enough to fail the driving test. Is this true? In short...is it necessary to be an absolutely perfect driver to be able to obtain a driving license in Australia?


I agree with Expatriate. 

My brother drove car very rarely in India and was able to pass the Australian driving test with just 2 or 3 practice rounds and in the first attempt itself. For me it required more practice rounds as I was driving in India for the last 15 years. 

In India we tend to accelerate on seeing an amber light in order to cross before it turns red and never bother to give way or follow "right of way". Speed limit? I don't think anybody follows it. So it took a while to remove those involuntary actions from the mind. 

Here it is pretty tough to pass the test if you have those bad habits. You lose points for mistakes and if the total points lost exceeds the threshold and then you fail and you lose the fee you paid. Going at 41 Km/hr in 40 Km zone is a critical mistake and results immediate failure. 

If you go with the instructors, they take you through the test routes and gets you familiar with the signals and speed limits in that section. So once you get familiar with that, you can take the drive test. You can take one practice test and see how it goes.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Then I guess that's what I should do. I won't be moving to OZ for at least another 6 months, because I just got a Visa invite and am yet to apply for the Visa. I don't mind taking lessons, as long as it avoids the frustration of going through repeated failed attempts.


 Worst part is you cannot get rid of all the bad habits while you are in India. Imagine following "right of way" in Bangalore. You are never going to reach your destination. You will be stuck at that point for ever.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

turning or changing lanes without shoulder checks. Took me a while to shake it off here lol


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> I agree with Expatriate.
> 
> My brother drove car very rarely in India and was able to pass the Australian driving test with just 2 or 3 practice rounds and in the first attempt itself. For me it required more practice rounds as I was driving in India for the last 15 years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response! I guess I'll take driving classes and practice rounds before taking the test.

Here in Bangalore, I almost always prefer my motorbike due to the insane traffic. I wonder if I can use a two-wheeler as the primary mode of transport in Australia as well, because hardly anyone seem to ride two-wheelers there.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> turning or changing lanes without shoulder checks. Took me a while to shake it off here lol


So how many driving lessons and practice rounds did you require, before you could pass your driving test?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> So how many driving lessons and practice rounds did you require, before you could pass your driving test?


I did not apply for the Aussie licence first. 

I had to take 20 mandatory classes in the UAE (usually it's 40 but if you have held a foreign licence for more than 5 years they reduce them to 20), plus 8 more each time I failed, so total 36 classes, half an hour each


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I did not apply for the Aussie licence first.
> 
> I had to take 20 mandatory classes in the UAE (usually it's 40 but if you have held a foreign licence for more than 5 years they reduce them to 20), plus 8 more each time I failed, so total 36 classes, half an hour each


So you don't currently hold an Australian license? Also, your profile says you are an expat in UAE, while your signature details your Aussie Visa progress! I'm stumped, to be honest!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> So you don't currently hold an Australian license? Also, your profile says you are an expat in UAE, while your signature details your Aussie Visa progress! I'm stumped, to be honest!


no not yet.

I am an Egyptian expat in the UAE who applied for - and obtained - visa 189 to Australia and will move to Australia later on ...... nothing stumping


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> no not yet.
> 
> I am an Egyptian expat in the UAE who applied for - and obtained - visa 189 to Australia and will move to Australia later on ...... nothing stumping


Alright, I get it! So you need to apply for an Aussie license from scratch once you move!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Alright, I get it! So you need to apply for an Aussie license from scratch once you move!


not entirely from scratch, since I will be applying for a FULL (a.k.a unrestricted) driver and rider licences by merit of holding an Egyptian driver and rider licences for more than 3 years. I will not have to go for L-->P1-->P2-->Full track.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you for the response! I guess I'll take driving classes and practice rounds before taking the test.
> 
> Here in Bangalore, I almost always prefer my motorbike due to the insane traffic. I wonder if I can use a two-wheeler as the primary mode of transport in Australia as well, because hardly anyone seem to ride two-wheelers there.


 Even I preferred two-wheeler back in India. But there are two-wheelers here in Australia. I see lot of them in Melbourne. 

But getting a two-wheeler license is again a painful and has to go through the tests once again and other restrictions are there. I used to tour on my bike, back in India, but here i guess, I need to wait for a long period before I could start doing that again.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

louisam said:


> Even I preferred two-wheeler back in India. But there are two-wheelers here in Australia. I see lot of them in Melbourne.
> 
> But getting a two-wheeler license is again a painful and has to go through the tests once again and other restrictions are there. I used to tour on my bike, back in India, but here i guess, I need to wait for a long period before I could start doing that again.


if you have a full car driver's licence in Australia, you can apply for a full rider's licence directly, even if you do not have a previous rider's licence. 

However, having a previous rider's licence for 3+ years, will relieve you from getting a 1-year LAMS restriction (which restricts you to riding specific bikes for 1 year then gets removed automatically) ...... 

I am actually planning to export my motorcycle with me to Australia and this is how I plan to do things (Apply for full driver's licence --> obtain driver's licence --> apply for full rider's licence)


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I can skip the LAMS part based on my overseas 2 wheeler or Oz car license. But there is a new system introduced in Victoria from October 2014. Which puts lot of rules and regulations. And the Vic road is not sure about whether it is applicable for overseas holders or not as I am getting different statements. There could be few more changes in July. Not sure. So waiting for the confusions to settle down. Meanwhile thinking of which bike to pick. Waiting for 2015 cruisers or tourers from BMW or KTM.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Full Oz Driver's licence won't get LAMS off, it will just get you through to a full licence (no Ps), however you will have LAMS. 

Foreign 3+ years rider licence will remove LAMS


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, right..I have overseas license. Will start thinking about 2 wheeler post summer.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everyone.....

today i read this whole thread and to be very honest it is of great help to others if everyone goes from 1'st page to last.......

Love u all guys for this

Cheers!!
Sameer


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have had my IDL since 2002 and will be Applying for my Aussie DL once I land by March.
Had read in an earlier post online that if I fail my Practical Driving test the first time then I will not be able to retake the test and will have to Go through the Learners ,P1 and P2 route.
Is this true or can the Practical driving test be Retaken after a week as per the RTA website.

Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

You can retake again based on the slot availability.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Have had my IDL since 2002 and will be Applying for my Aussie DL once I land by March.
> Had read in an earlier post online that if I fail my Practical Driving test the first time then I will not be able to retake the test and will have to Go through the Learners ,P1 and P2 route.
> Is this true or can the Practical driving test be Retaken after a week as per the RTA website.
> 
> Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


not true, you can retake any test (theory or driving) whenever there is an available slot. Failing doesn't mean you need to go back to the beginning of the process (Ls and Ps)


----------

